# 942 check switch issue in 224



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Wasnt this issue supposed to be fix in 224? I have DPP44 switches and after the download I must run a check switch to get the sat check to work.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The legacy issue is fixed in L224. The DPP44 issue obviously isn't.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

paradox - I believe I ran into the same thing here this morning. Yesterday, I replaced one of my cascaded DP34 switches with a DPP44 switch. My 942 is connected to the DPP44, and I did have to run a check switch this morning to get video. Is that what you are seeing?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> paradox - I believe I ran into the same thing here this morning. Yesterday, I replaced one of my cascaded DP34 switches with a DPP44 switch. My 942 is connected to the DPP44, and I did have to run a check switch this morning to get video. Is that what you are seeing?


Yes that is what I am seeing.

After the check switch you may or may not get the screen where it is trying to connect to the sat and go through some 5 checks....(the screen has the ROO and SOO Id # at the top) Its a 50/50 chance that it will ever go through all 5 checks so on the time that it doest you have to reboot the box.

The work around that I am useing is to:
-- Turn off updates 
-- Then each day go to the guide and browse ahead until you get a "Your guide date is old screen."
-- Then download new guide data from there.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

More on this after...

My work around doesnt seem to work every time and I am not sure why. So the only thing I can do is reboot to get back in.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The odd thing is that I haven't had any problems in the morning the last 2 nights in a row.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The odd thing is that I haven't had any problems in the morning the last 2 nights in a row.


Can you make it happen by just doing a check switch like in my case?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nope, but you may not be leaving it alone long enough. It can currently take up to 19 minutes (that's the longest I've timed it anyways) to make it through the acquiring signal screen. It's a known bug that's being worked on.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Nope, but you may not be leaving it alone long enough. It can currently take up to 19 minutes (that's the longest I've timed it anyways) to make it through the acquiring signal screen. It's a known bug that's being worked on.


Is your guid being updated though? When mine does go through my guide isnt update..still the only way to get it to update is to check switch and reboot


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If I do a checkswitch, my guide is updated everytime. If I reboot, my guide isn't updated each time.

Here's another question for you - are you connecting your 942 to your DPP44 switch with a separator and 1 output port of the DPP44, or are you connecting to 2 output ports on the DPP44. 

I'm not currently using a separator (don't have one yet), and I'm beginning to think that it's causing me some pretty serious problems.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If I do a checkswitch, my guide is updated everytime. If I reboot, my guide isn't updated each time.
> 
> Here's another question for you - are you connecting your 942 to your DPP44 switch with a separator and 1 output port of the DPP44, or are you connecting to 2 output ports on the DPP44.
> 
> I'm not currently using a separator (don't have one yet), and I'm beginning to think that it's causing me some pretty serious problems.


I am using a seperator.

If I do a check switch my guide is NOT up dated...unless I reboot.

So it is behaving the exact oppoiste of yours it would seem.


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

This may or may not be related to the problems you guys are seeing with the DPP44, but I thought I'd chime in anyway just in case there may be a correlation.

I have my 942 connected to a DP34. I have a 44 on order, but until it arrives and with 61.5 now in the mix, I was trying last night to figure out what programming from the 110/119/121 birds I could do without. I settled on leaving my locals (121) out of the mix, which leaves 110, 119, and 61.5 plugged into the DP34 (in that order). 

After doing a Check Switch, the 942 was trying to lock onto the 61.5 signal (I normally get a 90+ signal strength from it). After waiting for something like ten minutes with the Acquiring Satellite screen at 0 of 5 progress, I went back to the sat check screen, and no matter which one I picked, the signal strength kept alternating between zero and whatever signal strength I would normally get from that satellite. It was like watching a turn signal. So I did a soft reboot (held in the power button for a few seconds) and now everything's working as it should again. 

Oh yeah, and after all this, there were no timer events scheduled. The timers are still there. I didn't have time to check the schedule this morning to see if they got rebuilt overnight. 

I've seen this situation two or three times in the last week and a half.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

M492A said:


> This may or may not be related to the problems you guys are seeing with the DPP44, but I thought I'd chime in anyway just in case there may be a correlation.
> 
> I have my 942 connected to a DP34. I have a 44 on order, but until it arrives and with 61.5 now in the mix, I was trying last night to figure out what programming from the 110/119/121 birds I could do without. I settled on leaving my locals (121) out of the mix, which leaves 110, 119, and 61.5 plugged into the DP34 (in that order).
> 
> ...


That is very similiar to what I am seeing. Specificly after the switch check where the reciever can not lock on to a transponder and hold it...it bounces back and forth from 0 - 100.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm also seeing the bouncing 0-whatever transponder strengths on the 942. It bounces like that for a few seconds before locking in.

Sounds to me like this isn't necessarily a DPP44 problem, especially with 61.5 thrown into the mix. Sounds like it's time for more testing on my part.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Just to add a little here.....The 625 does the same 95-0-95-0 bouncing signal as well. It does seem to affect the signal lock as shows record fine and the channel dont drop out. Maybe it doesnt really mean anything. it is weird though!

Jon


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Paradox, I'm working with the Dish engineers on this now. Let me try and summarize what you're seeing go wrong, so that I make sure they get the correct information.

1. You're 942 is connected to a DPP44 switch, using a DP Separator.

2. You look at 110/119 - do you also look at 148? 61.5? Something else?

3. Every morning, after the daily update at 3:00am, when you turn your 942 on, you see nothing but a black screen. There's no video or audio. The interface overlay graphics work normally. You must do a checkswich to get video and audio back.

4. To avoid this, you have turned daily updates off. Now, because your guide data isn't being updated each night, you are trying to update your guide data by doing a checkswitch, except that the guide is not updating at the end of the checkswitch process. So, you are forced to attempt to get guide data updates by scrolling to the end of the guide and triggering the update dialog box. S0me of the time this works, other times it doesn't.

5. When your 942 reboots, or after a checkswitch, some of the time you sit at the ATTN 015 Acquiring Satellite Signal screen for a very long time (or what seems like a very long time). You suspect that the 942 has locked up, and you do a front panel reset. (This is a known bug that we're working on, as I've said before.)

6. On the Point Dish screen, you're seeing the 942 try to lock onto transponders, with the signal strength bouncing back and forth between 0 and some large number (100 or thereabouts). What satellites and what transponders do you see this for? All of them? Only specific ones?

Does that cover everything that we've talked about in this thread? Please get me the answers to my questions ASAP.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

1. Correct
2. 110/119/148
3. Correct with updates turned on
4. Correct. Ultimately a reboot is need to get the data
5. Correct AND it may shut of an reboot itself
6. What ever the first sat and trans that comes up after a check Swtc usually 110/7 but it can be anyone or so it seems. I


----------

